

The quirks of JavaScript - tnajdek
http://doppnet.com/2012/07/the-quirks-of-javascript/

======
kmm
As someone who has only had a cursory learning of JavaScript, I predicted
correctly. The concept of overriding is known to me, although it's clearly in
a slightly different context here and that 010 is 8 in octal I knew since I
learned C.

I gather that JavaScript has a lot of quirks (eg: '==' vs '===' if I'm not
mistaken) but I don't feel like these are too.

